# Won't stop crying at night



## mammafrania (Oct 18, 2012)

I've had my chi for a week now and she's getting worse at night? Last night cried allll the time. Also she was really good going to pee on the pad and now i put her on and she will go on the floor to do it tried to train her to go outside but thats same impossible..


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, where does your pup sleep at night?
How are you training her to use the pee pads?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Advice really depends on the questions Rachel asked really but if you want to train her to go outside I'd do one or the other or it'll confuse her if you train her to go on puppy pads and then change it. 

As for crying at night do you ignore her? I got my new puppy little over a week ago and it took her about 5 nights to stop crying during the night. If you pay attention to her when she cries it reinforces the behaviour and causes it to last longer.


----------



## mammafrania (Oct 18, 2012)

I put her in her crate which is in my bedroom she peed on bed few times even though i take her out on the pad every few hrs. I never give her any attention when she cries apart from when on first few nights she wasn't as bad and would only wake me up at seven then i used to take her for a wee and feed her. Last three nights she cried like crazy it's amazing hiw such a little thing can be so loud! Last night i've put the pad in the crate but still took her out every few hrs and she just did it in a crate. When i got her she had few accidents but apart from that she was really good going on her pad. I wanted to start training her outside but it was snowing and raining and i got her too early so i didn't want to stress her too much.


----------



## mammafrania (Oct 18, 2012)

Also i don't shout at her or anything just watch her and if she starts peeing on the floor take her straight on the pad and don't remind her about her accident at all.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, when i got my pup, she was a horror at night, i had her in a crate too.

I cam on here for advice, and a pen was recommended. So basically, a playpen with room for pup's bed, a pee pad and a small amount of food and water. I made the switch and it was great! Honey went on the pads when she needed to - so no crying for the toilet, slept in her bed and had access to food and water if she needed it, so no crying if she was thirsty/hungry. I would certainly recommend trying it! 

You are doing the right thing by ignoring her nightime cries, but i know its very hard  

Honey was trained indoors to pads too, as i got her when it was snowy and very cold! She would still go outside as and when, but mostly on the pads. I've only just made the switch to outdoors excusively, its been very hard but pads just arent feasible at the moment, so have been watching her like a hawk. 

Watching her, picking her up mid flow and putting her on a pad is exactly what you should be doing - just persevere, she will get it eventually. You can also try tethering - put her in a harness and on a lead, tie the lead to you, so where you go - she goes. This way, you can notice the signs for when she needs to go, and pick her up and put her on the pad. 

Praise and treat like crazy when she goes on the pad - your pup wants to please you, and if she sees mom being all happy because she peed on the pad, she will want to do it again!  

Whats pups name, any pics? x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello and welcome to CP.

I would recommend a small pen as well if you're using pads. I put Gemma in a pen next to our bed with just enough room for her open crate, food, water, and a pad and she always used her pad in the night if she had to go. She stopped crying after just a few nights of completely ignoring her.

If you intend to train her to go outside, however, I would recommend just doing it right now. It's going to be a lot more work to retrain her to go outside later on. If you want to train her to only potty outside, crate train her at night and keep her in a crate that's just big enough for her to turn around and stand up in. Don't let it be big enough that she can potty in one end and sleep in the other. This way, she will try harder to hold it because she won't want to lay in her own mess. Set your alarm and take her out 1-2 times in the middle of the night, then take her out as soon as you wake up in the morning.

Pads are a tough habit to break, but it's not impossible. It's just going to be a lot less stress and work on you to start off immediately with going outside rather than trying to switch her when the weather changes. I used pads for Gemma and she potties outside when we are on walks and such, but I never intend to take away her pads indoors.

Good luck! Let us know if she starts making any progress. We'd also love to see some pics!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't really add anything to what the others have said other than I tried a playpen with Willow because she was used to it with her siblings but she didn't stop crying for one second while she was in there but reacted much better to a crate. With Myloi put my hand through the bars for a couple of nights and he just fell asleep against my hand. That didn't work at all for Willow though and I had to just flat out ignore her. Hope it improves soon and welcome


----------



## mammafrania (Oct 18, 2012)

thank you very much! i've got little transporter i might try that tonight as she's so tiny(0.6kg) the crate might really be the problem.i took the pads off and have to say she already had a pee outside when i took her out straight after she woke up!! yeeeeey! i tried putting some pictures up but it comes up with server error. oh and she's called frania . thank you very much everyone!x


----------



## mammafrania (Oct 18, 2012)

figured out how to upload the pictures through photobucket







frania with brother(tazz) and sister(shandy) they get on so well!








made her a sock jumper!








that's in case she grows a lot, i can always look at the picture and sigh








this one i love the most








i was mostly worried about shandy getting on well with her. but shes mothering her and looks after her as if she was her mum...








getting cosy

hope you enjoy them!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

She is precious!
She is so small that you will probably need to get up at least once during the night and take her outside to go pee. The rule of thumb is usually that they can hold it 1 hour for every month of age. So at 2 months they can hold it 2 hours. This varies but it gives you a good rule of thumb. I usually tried to take Jaxx out around 15 to 20 minutes around the hour of his age. At 5 months for example I would take him out at 4 hours and 45 minutes to make sure he didn't have an accident. It sounds like it takes a lot of time but in the end he was so easy to house train because of this schedule. I don't think Jaxx started not having to go outside at night until he was 6 months old.
If you get up to take her out at night just take her out no playing or attention then back into the area that she is sleeping.
She will also need to go out after naps, playtime, and eating.
I know that ignoring their cries can tear your heart out but if you know there is nothing wrong with them and they are just wanting attention. I think it took Jaxx about a week before he realized he wasn't going to get attention by crying at night.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Such a precious puppy! Your white dog greatly resembles my late Lhasa Apso. Same coloring too.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

She's so little. Do you have blankets in her crate to keep her warm. She needs to eat something through the night. Where do your other dogs sleep? Can she sleep with them? If you don't want to get up at night with her, put pee pads down & leave food for her.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Omg she's so gorgeous!! She's so little and cute! Where in the UK are you? I love your kind Charles. I used to have a ruby Kind Charles Spaniel when I was little. They're fantastic dogs. 

I'm using a carrier for Willow at the moment because I was expecting to use the playpen and it's more than big enough for her because she's only about a pound a half at the moment. Good luck and let us know how it goes xox


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She is sooo tiny and fragile. Precious girl


----------



## mammafrania (Oct 18, 2012)

yes she has blankets and i've got the bed i can warm up in microwave so i do that before i put her in the crate.i'd rather not leave her with my other dogs without supervising as she's so little and i'm worried about her. 

i'll try everything you guys say i'm sure sth will work! x

(and to top it up.. it started raining so she won't even be outside for a second


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> She is precious!
> She is so small that you will probably need to get up at least once during the night and take her outside to go pee. The rule of thumb is usually that they can hold it 1 hour for every month of age. So at 2 months they can hold it 2 hours. This varies but it gives you a good rule of thumb. I usually tried to take Jaxx out around 15 to 20 minutes around the hour of his age. At 5 months for example I would take him out at 4 hours and 45 minutes to make sure he didn't have an accident. It sounds like it takes a lot of time but in the end he was so easy to house train because of this schedule. I don't think Jaxx started not having to go outside at night until he was 6 months old.
> If you get up to take her out at night just take her out no playing or attention then back into the area that she is sleeping.
> She will also need to go out after naps, playtime, and eating.
> I know that ignoring their cries can tear your heart out but if you know there is nothing wrong with them and they are just wanting attention. I think it took Jaxx about a week before he realized he wasn't going to get attention by crying at night.


This is very interesting info, thanks. It'll help me know what to expect with Willow. She has a puppy pad in her crate. Mylo did when he was small but he never used it. I'm not sure what to expect from a normal puppy because Mylo seems to be some sort of wonder dog because from 8 weeks he was holding it for 8 hours. I took him the toilet once during the night, but I didn't wake up a couple of times and he didn't pee until my OH got up for work. I didn't worry too much about getting up during the night because I normally wake up to go the toilet myself and he had a puppy pad in there but he's never ever used it.


----------



## mammafrania (Oct 18, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Omg she's so gorgeous!! She's so little and cute! Where in the UK are you? I love your kind Charles. I used to have a ruby Kind Charles Spaniel when I was little. They're fantastic dogs.
> 
> I'm using a carrier for Willow at the moment because I was expecting to use the playpen and it's more than big enough for her because she's only about a pound a half at the moment. Good luck and let us know how it goes xox


thank you! the spaniel is the softest dog in the world even tiny chi bosses him around i live near york and i have to say i've only seen one chi here!
i think i'll use the transporter tonight and will see how it goes. Frania is only 0.6kg so i think it's pretty much the same as your willow..( i'm glad i booked some time off work so sleepless nights won't bother me )


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She's adorable! Love her sock sweater. Yes, pick either pee pads or outside and stick with it. I hope that the playpen works for you! Does the bed stay warm all night? We found that when Odie was a puppy, she would sleep much longer if she was nice and warm. Of course, it's important that the puppy can escape the area that's heated as well in case they get too hot.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I think that's spaniels. Sara was the softest things ever. When people asked if she bites my mum would say 'no, but she might lick you to death'. She got out once and ended up at the local school sports day where everyone petted her so she kept trying to get out and ended up by the school every time. I've never seen a chi around here though I've met a couple of people around here who have told me they have Chis. Someone at the park said there is a well known chi that walks at our park that tells all the big dogs who's boss. 

Glad you have some time off. Let us know how it goes. Good luck! I look forward to seeing more pics. I'd love to see some pics of your spaniel in the other pets section too.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

You have very beautiful babies!

Everyone has given good advice. I have nothing to add. I was "blessed" with Angel. He slept through after the third night and slept (still does) until I get him when I start my day. BTW he's the only dog I've had that has done that!


----------



## mammafrania (Oct 18, 2012)

i think we've got a little success i just need to pray for following nights to be the same (or better!). i've put her bed in the transporter which is up to five kg so only bed fits in.heated the bed wrapped her in blanket and she didn't cry at all!;o she woke me up twice i got up took her out for a wee checked if she needs water and without giving her attention i've put her back in. she cried both times first time maybe for a minute and second time a bit longer but she stopped and didn't scream like last few nights it was only sobbing. thank you very much everyone for all your advice!! xxx


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Glad it's improving. Willow did the same thing and then a little less and a little less. Took less than a week. You'll be fine


----------

